# bilateral advancement flaps



## AnneCline (Nov 17, 2009)

What is the correct way to bill bilateral advancement flaps for an ear repair?  Cpt 14060 is what I want to use but the fact that he is doing bilateral flaps is making me wonder if i need to bill more that just 1-14060.
Thanks!


----------



## eblanken (Nov 17, 2009)

You bill 14060 per defect being repaired so if two defects are being repaired you would bill 14060 and then 14060-59.


----------



## jackjones62 (Nov 19, 2009)

Before your question can be answered appropriately, explain the "bilateral advancement flaps"...do you have the operative report?

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

